# Excel 2007, Abfrage eines Wertes eines Liste und einfügen von Feldern



## ChriFlex (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich sitz mal wieder auf de Leitung uns schaffe es nicht, meine Formel richtige zu definieren:
Habe folgendes Problem:

In Tabelle 01 habe ich ein Dropdown Menü mit 30 Namen (liegen auf Tabelle 02)

Tabelle 02, hat neben den Namen noch verschiedene Werte wie Firma, Adresse, PZ, Skonto, etc.

Ich will nun in Tabelle 01 die Dropdown-Liste abfragen, und dann in verschiedene Felder die einzelnen Werte neben dem Namen im Tabelle 02 Abfragen.

Tabelle 02

______________Firma___Strasse___Plz___Skonto
Name 1_________A_______AAA____0000_____3    
Name 2_________B_______BBB____1111_____3
Name 3_________C______CCC____2222_____0
Name 4_________D______DDD____3333_____3

Wenn ich nun den Eintrag in der Dropdown-Liste Name1 wähle, sollten in verschiedenen Felder in Tabelle 01 die Werte A, AAA, 0000 und 3 eingefügt werden.
Wenn ich den Eintrag in der Dropdown-Liste auf Name2 wechsele, sollen die Werte aus der Zeile Name 2 eingetragen werden.

Vieleicht weiss jemand wie die Formel ausschauen muss, damit das funktioniert, Vielen Dank im voraus

Chri


----------



## ChriFlex (26. Juni 2008)

Ich kann es natürlich mit einer wenn-Formel lösen, siehe:

=WENN(C1=Gewerke!A2;Gewerke!C2;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A3;Gewerke!C3;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A4;Gewerke!C4;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A5;Gewerke!C5;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A6;Gewerke!C6;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A7;Gewerke!C7;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A8;Gewerke!C8;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A9;Gewerke!C9;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A10;Gewerke!C10;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A11;Gewerke!C11;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A12;Gewerke!C12;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A13;Gewerke!C13;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A14;Gewerke!C14;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A15;Gewerke!C15;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A16;Gewerke!C16;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A17;Gewerke!C17;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A18;Gewerke!C18;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A19;Gewerke!C19;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A20;Gewerke!C20;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A21;Gewerke!C21;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A22;Gewerke!C22;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A23;Gewerke!C23;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A24;Gewerke!C24;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A25;Gewerke!C25;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A26;Gewerke!C26;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A27;Gewerke!C27;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A28;Gewerke!C28;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A29;Gewerke!C29;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A30;Gewerke!C30;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A31;Gewerke!C31;WENN(C1=Gewerke!A32;Gewerke!C32)&"."))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


Ich weiss nur nicht wie ich aus einem Bereich den erforderlichen Wert finden kann?


----------

